# New weekly halloween show



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm an interested viewer!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds great. keep me informed please


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright will do, now we need names for the show? Any ideas?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The Weekly Halloween Show 

It has everything folks need to know


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> The Weekly Halloween Show
> 
> It has everything folks need to know


I like it so far, anyone else have some ideas:?


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Halloween Three Six Five


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright those were all good it was very tough to come up with a name, I dont know what ill do if I ever have a kid lol  so the official Facebook and YouTube Chanel are.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djc8FPHs45o&feature=player_embedded#at=26
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Haunt-Talk-Mayhem/193495784108274?skip_nax_wizard=true#


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

how about,

that halloween show

amk


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

We are going to be calling it haunt talk mayhem like us on facebook first show is going to be this Tuesday with special guests, which some of you may know.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Like us on Facebook CLICK HERE


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Our new youtube channel is https://www.youtube.com/user/HauntersTalkMayhem?feature=mhee


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

liked you on FB, and subscribed to the youtube,, this sounds interesting!


(PS,, even thought there is no season this year ,,, go Red Wings!! )


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Will have to check it out. Best of luck with the first show.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds cool!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds awesome, I'll subscribe!!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support, hopefully it will be a great show, please bare with us as it is the first one, and thank you again from the NHL and Red Wing Organization's for continued support in this off season.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in. Liked and subscribed. This should be fun.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Stolloween http://www.stolloween.com/ or he is also on facebook is in MIdland MI if you are up for a little road trip--he does great work!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much, we are doing Live video though, so you will be able to see us.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

We still have a few more spots for the show for tomorrow night if anyone wants to be a special guest.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just like u on facebook and subscribed...good luck


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> Just like u on facebook and subscribed...good luck


Thank You Very Much!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking forward to this! I really wish I had some of my props at my new house though!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHl52ZGDl1A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be sure to tune in for a bit.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

How About Fright done right


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Liked and subscribed


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, I have a question. While I've watched many videos on youtube, I've never watched a live event. What, specifically, do I need to do to watch this live? I'd rather get this figured out now rather than at the start of the show. Thanks for any info.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

All you need to do is go to the youtube link which Ill post here and on Haunters Talk Mayhem facebook. You need nothing extra to watch it will appear as a youtube video but just live, and if you happen to miss some of it or all of it, it will be recorded and posted right after we wrap up.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, ty Rockonup.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a problem as long as you subscribe you should see the link live on HauntersTalkMayhem YouTube Channel.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

WE ARE LIVE http://youtu.be/aq1ATDDUNTY


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovin it ............


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank Tune in everyone.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

Who has the sound board?


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

I do. Working the camera too.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

U need the Homer "this is going great"


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

Plug plug plug the channels


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank You For Everyone who watched us tonight hope it wasn't to bad we are all still learning.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I enjoyed it. See you next week.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

Keep it close to what u did dont overthink things....... sometimes less planning will give u the best conversation. Thanks to all of u


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Watched and enjoyed.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank You guys we will have some new faces hopefully next week, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Not entirely sure how videos, comments....just overall YouTube works but I found it. I subscribed also, does that mean my phone will notify me of new episodes? I'm a rookie


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I won't deny, I was very shy and this is new to me. And being with thoses amazing talented guys (and gal) was scary for me (L). But I am getting there, I am building and creating more and more home props too, so, I am no rookie, I guess. What I lack in expensive stuff, I do have volume, I don't think many haunters have a collection as huge as mine (and barely paid for it too). I hope I can do a better job in the future. I had a blast.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Great concept, I will be tuning in for sure.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Checked out some of the recorded show this morning. The format is fun and was interesting. Much success to you!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone who watched last night and who missed it and caught it today. Terra thanks for taking a look and appreciate your comment hopefully we can get you on the show as well. Hope you caught the part where we were talking about you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

rockonup said:


> Thank you everyone who watched last night and who missed it and caught it today. Terra thanks for taking a look and appreciate your comment hopefully we can get you on the show as well. Hope you caught the part where we were talking about you.


Uh oh... now I'll have to find it  I'll go ahead and play the whole show while I de-glitterize the house _(took down Xmas yesterday).
_


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes and hopefully we will start seeing more Halloween now


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Good times!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just watched it today. A few technical difficulties, but it sure was entertaining to watch, and I loved all four personalities you had as guests. Look forward to more.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

This up coming Tuesday 1/15/13 8pm EST. Check out who's gonna be on. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESD38V1cY2E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HarrisonHalloween (Jan 11, 2013)

Watching the recap right now. Good stuff folks!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

started watching ... looks good ... downloading now ... will finish watching later

looking forward to more!

amk


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally got the time to watch your 2:12:47 episode. Pretty kool guys and gal. I may be interested once I get my computer back and buy a webcam w/ mic. If you don't mind a rookie that is.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

IowaGuy anyone is welcome as long as they enjoy Halloween.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't forget tonight 8pm EST Haunters Talk Mayhem Live on youtube. LIKE US ON FACEBOOK !!!!! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Haunters-Talk-Mayhem/193495784108274?ref=hl


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

WE ARE LIVE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrfDEe9IzLI&feature=plcp


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Dude, totally need one of those circuit board remote controllers! I emailed Spirit Halloween about making one


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

rockonup said:


> IowaGuy anyone is welcome as long as they enjoy Halloween.


Bit of an understated homie, I "enjoy" many things in life (ex. Guns, motorcycles, fireworks, etc) but I'm obsessed with Halloween. May take you up on your offer, was that an offer? Brother-in-law has a successful computer business and is rebuilding my desktop, hopeful to get it back Friday


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Who was on last night?


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I liked it once it got going about Halloween and their setups. I have a couple of complaints:
1. It is way too long. I think half the time would have been great. 
2. Also, I could not watch it with my daughter because of the language used so she cried during most of what I got to watch because she could not watch it too. She's really looking forward to helping out this year on the haunt.
3. You need some info/link name/haunt name for your guests. I don't know them and only was able to visit the ones that had their haunt name/channel on the screen. I liked looking through their photos while listening to them talk about it.

Thanks for the show.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

IowaGuy: Thanks for watching, when you get your computer back send us an email at [email protected]
Scatterbrains: Deoblo85, Boneyardcreep, Halstaf, rockonup, rania peet. godflesh
Killerhaunts: Thanks for the info and we are working a few things to improve. Stay tuned.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

EP2
https://www.youtube.com/user/rockonup/videos?view=0
https://www.youtube.com/user/deoblo85
https://www.youtube.com/user/godsflesh
http://www.thehauntedgarden.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/halstaff
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBoneyardCreep


----------



## RubyRose (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/wudntme54
http://www.youtube.com/user/beachj0
2 haunters who were mentioned in the show. in case anyone wants to take a look. X)


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

I just subscribed. Love the idea. Sorry that I missed the first two episodes, but will catch up on them as soon I as I can. 

Keep up the good work. It's much appreciated.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I just subscribed as well! Looks awesome, Good Luck!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sounds like its gonna be a great addition to the growing haunt community! Love the idea and wish you the absolute best man! I will be subscribing soon and checking out all the videos! Thanks for helping to keep the haunted dream alive! Stay scary! *


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I too have been enjoying the new show, and wish you the best.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

I see u have some Jersey guests on this week.... We finally got a little snow and wanted to send a little shout out to you guys......


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank You Very Much VERY COOL. thank You!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

TOMORROW NIGHT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGMIwKxVFsM SOME GUEST HAVE CHANGE DUE TO FLU


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

been there done that Mucinex just saying


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Prolly gonna be a few more weeks until I get a/my computer back. Apparently its all sorts of fubar.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Being an IT director and CTO for a company it should not EVER take more than a week to fix a computer, what company are you using?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

rockonup said:


> Being an IT director and CTO for a company it should not EVER take more than a week to fix a computer, what company are you using?


I'll make this as short as possible. Brother-in-law runs a successful computer (fix/build/troubleshoot/etc) business. I had him build me one 4-5 years ago. Got together with (now ex)gf and started using hers, no point in having two comps hooked up. My video card went out, roommate (computer guru) bought me another for a XMas present. Gf's comp started f'ing up, I swapped hard drives (STUPID idea) knowing the OS wasn't the same....ending result=brother-in-law isn't sure what's going on with my comp now. Lastly, the video card went out way before I swapped hard drives, I thought it was the video card. OK, lastly to clarify...reason I thought video card in the first place was because the comp would turn on but nothing on the monitor.....period


----------



## e-bulition (Jan 17, 2013)

that suckz...that hapnd to my old comp. i kudnt figur out wut wuz rong so i thre it out a 4th story window


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

LIVE TONIGHT 8pm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVo6nRksJPc&feature=plcp


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Rockonup, how many people can you stream at once? Looks like you've gone from 4-5


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

We can host up to 7 at once. Anyone interested in next Tuesday we have spots email [email protected]


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

If you missed the show you can watch the whole thing here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVo6nRksJPc


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Intro Video is up EP4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-oyEyyt6iE


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well I must start off and say that I spent the day watching all the videos today... 

First off, All the michigan guest/host were all @#!$#^$%!!  But none the less, I truly loved the alcohol infused show and it had me rolling on the floor at times!  

Second, I do also agree to as Killerhaunts stated, an hour would suffice as this is very long.. Maybe an hour or so at tops to keep the attention of audience.

Third, poor Rania had to endure that carnage of primitive mancave blabber and stuck it out for most of the time like a champ! Kudos to ya Rania! Glad only 1 glass of wine! 

Overall I, a Socal native of "Latin" decent that lives a few blocks from "Home Depot" would recommend this show to all haunters that have patience and an open mind! Lol! I however truly loved it and thouht it was great! May not be suitable for all peeps but I look forward to subscribing to their Facebook and Youtube pages very soon! See ya all later folks! 

*


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank You Very Much, Please be sure everyone the show is on tomorrow at 8pm est.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Be sure to tune in LIVE tonight to https://www.youtube.com/user/HauntersTalkMayhem?feature=mhee 8pm EST. For HauntersTalkMayhem


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Live Tonight in 1 hour check us out. https://www.youtube.com/user/HauntersTalkMayhem?feature=mhee


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

LIVE IN A FEW MINUTES http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUPXdgM5Noc&feature=plcp


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Missed tonight, will have to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been watching since the beginning. Internet is slow here so I download the episodes and watch later. It's cool to put faces with the names and I can't help but wonder where Rania managed to find a $20,000 sponsor in this state where most people in my area don't even make this much in a year.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Candee: Thank you Candee hope you enjoy it.

lizzyborden: Yes Rania is very fortunate enough to have a sponsor and works really hard every year for he haunt. Check out some of her work at www.thehauntedgarden.com


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

I did. Will be making extra house keys tomorrow lol.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone that would like to be on the show please email me at [email protected]


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

The show will be moved from tonight to tomorrow night. Thank You Everyone.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

SHOW TONIGHT 8:15 PM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et3o7P2W47M&feature=plcp


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Next Tuesday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05kyRyDqvHM


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw the link in Dminor's Hearse thread and watched today. I probably wouldn't have watched if I hadn't known the subject. So perhaps a post show synopsis would be helpful listing who was on and the subjects discussed.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

We dont stick with topics more of a open floor but to keep the flow of halloween going maybe I can do a short description after the show, but when its live i cant. 

Tune in tonight though at 8pm EST https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_SzLYnmdT4&feature=plcp


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't find you on facebook.

Subscribed to your YouTube and looking forward to tonights show. My first, since I just found this thread.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Nov 5, 2006)

Watched the show since the beginning and they just keep getting better. Thanks for contributing great information to the home haunt community...keep up the great work!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stolloween, any chance of getting you on the show? I know I'm not alone when I say you're my biggest inspiration 



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Watched the show since the beginning and they just keep getting better. Thanks for contributing great information to the home haunt community...keep up the great work!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

IF STOLLOWEEN would like to join us on the show we would love to have you!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

NEW FACEBOOK PAGE http://www.facebook.com/pages/Haunters-Talk-Mayhem/153660321455304?sk=page_insights


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Be sure to like on facebook!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I watched the first one this past Tuesday.
Found out through Evil Bob via Facebook I'll defiantly check in weekly.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this weeks show postponed or cancelled??


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I think it may have been cancelled PH625! I also noticed HTM subs dropping like flies for some strange reason... But that sucks because I rushed straight home as fast as I could to see it all live and chat a lil bit with all of you fellow haunter peeps! Kinda disappointed but things happen. I know this... *


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just watched episode 5. Such talented creative people! I love the hearse ideas. WOW!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry ter_ran we had people bail last minute so we just did a live show tonight and finished up. Check it out and we only lost 5 subscribes but regained them also theres a bug on youtube as far as subscribers which I talked about.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Didn't know there was a show on tonight but will catch later but have noticed the bug.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

rockonup said:


> Sorry ter_ran we had people bail last minute so we just did a live show tonight and finished up. Check it out and we only lost 5 subscribes but regained them also theres a bug on youtube as far as subscribers which I talked about.


*No biggie man! I always enjoy the re-runs as well! Glad to here it is just a bug! Thought the peeps were running for hills, cover or something like that... Lol! Its all good! I will tune in live next week! Happy Haunting and Stay Creepy my friends! *


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I really like the way the last couple of shows have gone. A lot more about props and a lot less drama. Also, I started checking out the channels that your guests are mentioning and think I need to spend a little more time checking out what's on youtube. Normally I just end up there if there's a link in the forum or I'm searching for a specific type of prop/tutorial.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Looked up haunt talk mayhem on FB, nothing came up?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

murtisha said:


> Looked up haunt talk mayhem on FB, nothing came up?


Here's the link - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Haunters-Talk-Mayhem/153660321455304?sk=page_insights


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Halstaff and sorry for some reason not getting notifications when people post so If im slow at getting back thats why. but yes that link will work. Should be under Haunters Talk Mayhem not Haunt Talk Mayhem Thanks Again!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Dont forget tonight Haunters Talk Mayhem 8PM EST Live on Youtube!


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

LIVE TONIGHT HERE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvMBD2wzWlU&feature=plcp


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Would anyone object to doing just 1 weekend show so I can join? My time zone and schedule will never match when the regular show goes live on YouTube but I'm much more flexible during all weekends! I also already requested the entire week of Halloween off for 2013 so that would be awesome as well


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone like to join us tonight?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Would anyone object to doing just 1 weekend show so I can join? My time zone and schedule will never match when the regular show goes live on YouTube but I'm much more flexible during all weekends! I also already requested the entire week of Halloween off for 2013 so that would be awesome as well


I agree with this guy  (didn't get an answer)


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm all for it I already said I would we can push this show to this weekend for you? What day works best for you Iowa?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like I'll be on tonight. Hope you join us!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Either Saturday or Sunday is fine around 8(central standard time)pm.


----------

